# Do no mean to sound poor old me .



## Purplelady (Dec 6, 2014)

Hello . As I said above I do not mean to sound poor old me as I know and have read a lot of the story,s here and they are a lot worse than what I am going through . I know to the best advice is to take things very very slow . The thing is about 5 years ago I had water near my lungs and it brought me a good bit of trouble with my breathing . I have had lots of antibiotic,s they work then all the breathing troubles come back . I know take things slow try and breath slow not fast . The thing is has any one else had water near there lungs and had a lot of trouble with heavy breathing and not getting air at times ?? I see my doctor who deals with me and it on the 15 th of next month can not see him sooner I have tried . I will stop now and stop moaning about poor old me . Take care hope some one can give a wee bit help . By Purplelady
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

No advice on the lung situation, other than you may want to try to get in to see a specialist if you haven't already. Good luck!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I have asthma, so I must take medication daily. if I do, I feel great. If I don't, I start feeling punk pretty quickly. something about breathing is pretty darn important.


----------



## Purplelady (Dec 6, 2014)

Hello . Thanks for getting back to me . I take pills to every day and just like you Tinyliny if I miss any I really pay for it so I really try hard not to forget . I have seen a specialist . When it was first found that I had water near my lungs I got it drained out and the medication I was given worked in a way but for me having some breathing trouble some times . I AM really really SORRY for may be making out I have it every single day if I did .like every one when I have it bad I have it bad . But that's me moaning when I should not as there is a lot more people worse of than me who are very ill , I am stopping now . Night night .purplelady
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I just went thro this, had 1.5 liters drained. 6 days later my lung was fused to the abdominal wall. At first I was disappointed but 6 weeks later things are much better. This is done while anaesthetised. I was advised that cancer can cause this so while under I was scoped. Prior I'd had front and side chest xrays, ultrasound and MRI. Found nothing. Purplelady, what medication are you taking. I'm curious because nothing was offered, just what was done. Medications available to Americans aren't necessarily available to Canadians.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

What was the official diagnosis, you know, the big fancy name that no one can pronounce?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

how can yoiu even breathe if you have 1.5 liters of fluid in your lungs??!!!

my dad takes medicine that is basically a diuretic to keep him from having fluid build up in his lungs. I don't know the name.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If fluid build up within the lungs, it's usually a sign of congestive heart failure. My fluid was beneath one lung, in the peritoneum. Besides more difficulty breathing, I couldn't lean forward halfway or to the left without coughing. Yet I was fine to the right yet which is where the fluid was. This had me puzzled so saw my doctor and the ball got rolling. I feel good now, better than in many months. I doubt that fluid just started building up in the last few months prior to being drained but has been going on for months. My heart is good so that's not an issue in this case.


----------

